
Cleaning up manage.py and import paths - Django developers - superchink
https://groups.google.com/group/django-developers/browse_frm/thread/44b70a37ff73298b?pli=1
======
mattlong
I really hope they go through with some form of the proposition and not throw
it all aside in the name of backwards compatibility.

~~~
po
It's already done: <https://code.djangoproject.com/changeset/16964>

------
njharman
I used startproject once, maybe twice. Saw how obviously brain damaged its
layout was and have been using my own "startproject"(very similar to proposed)
and manage.py ever since.

------
maxklein
Django is so slow to fix the obviously broken stuff. Django must be the
slowest moving project I've ever interacted with.

------
trusko
I am doing exactly the same thing. Wondering why it took so long for somebody
to bring it up.

